# Empêcher un volume de monter au démarrage



## Goliath (25 Août 2022)

Bonjour tout le monde, j’aurais besoin de votre aide concernant le démontage d’un SSD interne au démarrage du système (je ne sais pas si le mot démontage est le mot correct…)
Pour être plus précis, j’ai deux SSD à l’intérieur d’un MacPro, les deux SSD contiennent deux systèmes, sur l’un se trouve Mojave, sur l’autre Monterey, les deux systèmes une fois lancés ne doivent pas afficher le volume du système qui n'est pas démarré, en bref si Mojave est lancé le volume de Monterey ne doit pas monter sur le bureau et viceversa, ceci pour éviter toute confusion et afin d'éviter l'indexation des fichiers.
Pour Mojave j'ai réussi via Automator à éjecter le SSD via un script tout bête, malheureusement ce même script ne fonctionne pas sur Monterey, je suis donc passé par le Terminal en suivant cette manoeuvre:





						Prevent a volume from mounting at startup - Apple Community
					






					discussions.apple.com
				




Je dois vous avouer que je ne suis pas un as du Terminal...
Le problème est le suivant, juste après avoir lancé la commande:

```
UUID=FF9DBDC4-F77F-3F72-A6C2-26676F39B7CE none apfs rw,noauto
```
j'ai stupidement arrêté le processus en quittant le Terminal parce que je voulais contrôler à nouveau le numéro UUID.

J'ai recommencé la même commande mais le Terminal m'a averti qu'une même tâche était en cours d'exécution en me proposant diverses options, à tour de rôle j'ai essayé _Quitter, Effacer_ et _Abandonner_, mais je n'arrive plus à exécuter la commande initiale, je cale après l'envoi de la commande

```
sudo vifs
```
qui m'affiche ceci et plus moyen d'avancer:

```
....
#
# Warning - this file should only be modified with vifs(8)
#
# Failure to do so is unsupported and may be destructive.
#
UUID=FF9DBDC4-F77F-3F72-A6C2-26676F39B7CE none apfs rw,noauto
~                                                                               
~                                                                               
~                                                                               
~                                                                               
~                                                                               
~                                                                               
~                                                                               
~                                                                               
~                                                                               
~                                                                               
~                                                                               
~                                                                               
~                                                                               
~                                                                               
~                                                                               
~                                                                               
"/etc/fstab" 7L, 186B
```
Vous avez idée de comment reprendre le processus initial? Merci


----------



## Sly54 (25 Août 2022)

Bonjour,




Goliath a dit:


> ceci pour éviter toute confusion et afin d'éviter l'indexation des fichiers.


Pour éviter la confusion, je comprends.

Par contre, pour éviter l'indexation des fichiers, ça se règle aisément dans Préférences Système / Spotlight (confidentialité et tu ajoutes les volumes que tu ne veux pas voir indexés).


----------



## ericse (25 Août 2022)

Goliath a dit:


> Vous avez idée de comment reprendre le processus initial?


Bonjour,
Je pense qu'il faut juste continuer à l'étape 9) : ESC Z Z


----------



## Goliath (25 Août 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...en effet j'avais oublié ce passage.


----------



## Goliath (25 Août 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je pense qu'il faut juste continuer à l'étape 9) : ESC Z Z


...j'avais déjà essayé, mais je reviens toujours au même endroit avec l'impossibilité d'avancer


----------



## Goliath (25 Août 2022)

...bon ben bonne nouvelle, apparemment dans mon chipotage l'opération à bien réussi parce que le volume de Mojave ne monte plus au démarrage


----------



## Locke (25 Août 2022)

Goliath a dit:


> ...bon ben bonne nouvelle, apparemment dans mon chipotage l'opération à bien réussi parce que le volume de Mojave ne monte plus au démarrage


Ça pourra servir à d'autres membres, en voici la traduction...


> Parfois, il peut être utile d'empêcher un volume donné de se monter au démarrage. Vous voudrez peut-être masquer une ancienne version du système d'exploitation de la corruption Spotlight. Vous ne voudrez peut-être pas encombrer votre bureau.
> 
> *Note : *Les disques chiffrés sont déverrouillés avant que le fichier fstab ne soit lu. Pour que cette procédure fonctionne avec un disque crypté, vous devez d'abord monter le disque, le déverrouiller et enregistrer le mot de passe dans votre trousseau.
> 
> ...


----------



## Goliath (25 Août 2022)

… en anglais, il y a aussi une explication sur YouTube


----------

